# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  RG58

## Ακρίτας

Γνωρίζετε αν υπάρχει καλώδιο *RG58* στα *75Ω*;

----------


## nyannaco

To RG-58 είναι 50Ω. Με βάση την τυποποίηση, στα 75Ω είναι τα RG-6, RG-7, RG-11, RG-59 κλπ

----------


## Ακρίτας

> To RG-58 είναι 50Ω. Με βάση την τυποποίηση, στα 75Ω είναι τα RG-6, RG-7, RG-11, RG-59 κλπ



Τα γνωρίζω αυτά Νίκο.

Θα το ρωτήσω αλλιώς: Έχετε δει ποτέ καλώδιο να γράφει επάνω "*RG58*" και λίγο πιο πέρα "*75 Ω*";

Ρωτάω, γιατί εγώ είδα σήμερα.

----------


## hurt30

> Τα γνωρίζω αυτά Νίκο.
> 
> Θα το ρωτήσω αλλιώς: Έχετε δει ποτέ καλώδιο να γράφει επάνω "*RG58*" και λίγο πιο πέρα "*75 Ω*";
> 
> Ρωτάω, γιατί εγώ είδα σήμερα.



You may find this conversation enlightening που λένε και οι ρώσσοι...

https://www.eham.net/ehamforum/smf/i...?topic=94343.0

----------


## Satcom

Οι Κινέζοι φτιάχνουν ότι σκουπίδι θέλεις.
Πήγαινε στο Alibaba να δεις RG58 75R

----------

Dragonborn (06-07-19)

----------


## satland

εχει η ΤΕLE κινεζια

----------


## antonis_p

> εχει η ΤΕLE κινεζια



Ούτε για άπλωμα μπουγάδας.

----------

